# ODBC Treiber deinstallieren



## Frankdfe (9. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe unter einen ODBC-Treiber, der nicht mehr richtig arbeitet, und den ich deshalb deinstallieren möchte. Wie mache ich das?

Betriebssystem ist Windows 2000. Der Treiber heißt "CR Oracle8" und kommt von Crystal Reports.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## thekona (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo !

Keine Option unter Systemsteuerung/Software 

Gruß, 

kona


----------

